# New Baby



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

So i went to the pet store today to pick up some food for ym boys and there he was! the most adorable little black berkshire boy i have ever seen! He is only about 6 weeks old and sooo tiny and he was so sweet i had to bring him home he is still very camera shy so i can't post any pics but as soon as he warms up i will post them imediatly but in the mean time this boy needs a name i have narrowed it down and please cast your vote!


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm very partial to 2 syllable pet names.
I voted Bailey.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

I think calling a rat Noodle would be so funny! LMAO


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I have such weird names for my rats LoL he looks just like my first rat tweakers LoL he is sitting on my shoulder right now clicking away he is sooo happy he was going to be food and he was the only male they had (would have gotten a girl but that would have driven my other six nuts)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Haha, Tweakers!  I had a Beavis and Butthead and now I have a Jay and Silent Bob.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I have had tweakers, sam, jackson, butters, scooter, meester sneefles, gir, riff raff, pugsley, fizzgig, little man, steve, frick, frack, and now i think this new one is going to be sebastian


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

sebastian is a good name 

congrats on finding the new baby!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i just couldn't leave him there in a itty bitty aquarium on pine bedding he has already given me good cleanings and i have had lots of bruxing and boggling


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I like Sabastian , i like how it's not a very everyday name , all of them seem to not be everyday but Sabastian stood out to me.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

My hubby came up with Sebastian LoL and it just suited him sooo well i will have to get a picture up soon he is sooo tiny LoL


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

So i just got a picture of him i need to get some professional ones done of all my rats but this will work for now LoL


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

So i just got a picture of him i need to get some professional ones done of all my rats but this will work for now LoL


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

ack it posted twice sorry about that LoL


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Although he is cute, please remember to always quarantine all new rats, ESPECIALLY when they're purchased from a pet store. True quarantine is when you house the newbie in a completely different air space than your resident rats - meaning a different house/apartment - for 2-3 weeks. Many, MANY pet store rats carry the horrible viruses SDA and Sendai. If you don't know what those are, research. Rats who have SDA/Sendai can appear healthy at first, so don't think you're out of the water just yet. Symptoms can sometimes take up to 3 weeks to appear (thus the need to quarantine). SDA and Sendai are fast killers.


----------

